# Caption This Photo



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2014)

Took this at the family July 4th shindig.









It needs a caption!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 8, 2014)

"These things look nothing like hotdogs. That game is so easy."

reference Hot-Dog Legs


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 8, 2014)

"Hurry up fireworks, so Sparky can turn his attention to something else!"


----------



## Kendall9991 (Jul 8, 2014)

"Yo"


----------



## RoyalCaptures (Jul 8, 2014)

"Swag."


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 9, 2014)

It's boring here...Oi! give me some attention.


----------



## Pejacre (Jul 9, 2014)

Kindergarten Cop - The Next Generation


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 9, 2014)

"I'm a real artist...I should be taken seriously!"


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 9, 2014)

"Get that thing out my face yo!"


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 9, 2014)

"Do i have to wear sagging pants too?"


----------



## ronlane (Jul 9, 2014)

time out AND I have to wear the hat, glasses and sit in a pink chair? That's hard time.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 9, 2014)

Leave me alone, I'm trying to hide.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 9, 2014)

"Dad.  Seriously?"

Lol


----------



## ronlane (Jul 9, 2014)

Get out of the way, you're blocking my view of the ladies.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

"hey, I'm cool.  Get over it."


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 9, 2014)

Blue Hat & knees.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 9, 2014)

Two words pops.  Nursing Home.  Oh ya, that's happening.


----------

